# A brother of the Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Panta



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

It is recently seen in our market while its scientific name is still unknown. From this website introducing I found that the Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Pantanal could be very similar to it except the leaf color. Could anyone of you tell me what it is?


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

It looks like Ludwigia inclinata var. cuba to me. But I could be (and probably am) wrong.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

It has the same size as the L.inclinata var. verticillata ‘Pantanal’, which is a little bit smaller than the Ludwigia inclinata var. cuba. Also these two plants grow more pointed leaves than those of . L. inclinata var. cuba.
It is very good to hear from you that these plants belong to the group of L. inclinata from the introduction of your website because I had no idea to recognize these newly discovered Ludwigias before. Hopefully I will get more answers about new species from your information, thanks.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Actually, to me it looks like Ludwigia 'Pantanal' in emersed form..


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

This plant looks nothing like Ludwigia 'Cuba' since it is too small and the leaves too narrow. It is reminescent of submersed form 'Pantanal', since emersed 'Pantanal' would be green and have leaves that look like L. repens.

Ludwigia inclinata var. verticellata comes in many geographic varieties all over Latin America. I only know of three that are currently in the hobby. Perhaps it is Ludwigia 'Araguaia'? It could be a newly imported variety, which has just gotten into the hobby, as well.

Carlos


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

that looks pretty much like any of the ..."pantanal" I have ever grown and definitely nothing like "cuba"


----------

